
Building C# 8.0 - valtism
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/11/12/building-c-8-0/
======
petecox
I find the OCAML-inspired option types in F# and Scala more aesthetically
pleasing but the author mentions in a previous post why C# wouldn't implement
them.

------
kristianp
Some features (Async streams, indexers, ranges and Default interface members)
won't be available in .Net 4.8, only .Net Standard 2.1.

~~~
sebazzz
The post appears to hint that you can polyfill some of the types yourself.

> As always, the C# compiler is quite lenient about the types it depends on.
> If it can find types with the right names and shapes, it is happy to target
> them

